# 2006 Upc 908.4



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

In the 2006 UPC venting p.129 section 908.4
Bathroom wet venting.

What does this mean I can do now that I couldn't do before.

off a w/c 2" vert vent I can drop a lav drain if the lav has vent?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

In my code book, UPC, yes you can as long as the toilet connection to the main is a wye/combe, or when using a lowheal 90. Wet venting is allowed so long as your one pipe size larger the the fixture to be attached, and limited to the floor which it connects. Vent for lav is also vent for the toilet.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

IPC won't let you use the low heal ellbow under a W/C but you can use a side out ell? Who writes this crap?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I wish it was be to write the codes.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

If you could get your hands on a copy of the 2006 Illustrated Uniform Plumbing Code, I believe there is a diagram explaining this section. It's easier to understand when you can see it.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I just looked in my 2003 illustrated training manual, nothing, I was gonna post it if I had it  Gonna get the 2006 soon! :yes:


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

2006 illustrated doesn't cover the new bathroom wet venting only the regular wet venting. its just hard for me to understand. But the good news is the inspector passed it. GC said inspector was on site 5 min made reference to my wet vent and gone.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Here is a another wet vent setup, Min shower drain is 2" min vent for that shower is 1-1/2", using a wye combo to pick up the vent for the shower, increase that vent to 2", you can now tie a lav into that vent of the shower if the sink is next to the shower.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

We do it here all the time.



PlumberDave said:


> In the 2006 UPC venting p.129 section 908.4
> Bathroom wet venting.
> 
> What does this mean I can do now that I couldn't do before.
> ...


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Here is a another wet vent setup, Min shower drain is 2" min vent for that shower is 1-1/2", using a wye combo to pick up the vent for the shower, increase that vent to 2", you can now tie a lav into that vent of the shower if the sink is next to the shower.


the way I understand it, with the 2006 upc you can but prior it is not allowed.

my issue was the vent I tied onto turned horz before the branch where before I couldn't do that.


----------



## plumber1a (Jan 3, 2009)

UPC vertical wet venting is limited to vertical section of piping only, minimum wet vented section is 1 pipe size larger than the required minimum waste of the upper fixture, but never less than 2", vertical wet venting is limited to 1&2 unit fixtures only. wet vented fixtures are to be on the same floor level, wet vented sections are not to exceed 6 feet, wet vent are not to exceed 4 fixtures.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

PlumberDave said:


> 2006 illustrated doesn't cover the new bathroom wet venting only the regular wet venting. its just hard for me to understand. But the good news is the inspector passed it. GC said inspector was on site 5 min made reference to my wet vent and gone.


Dave
Check the appendix. I'm not sure where, because I gave my copy to one of my apprentices, so I'm dealing from memory.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

Plumbus said:


> Dave
> Check the appendix. I'm not sure where, because I gave my copy to one of my apprentices, so I'm dealing from memory.


appendix "L" page L-4 thank you I was right and it passed good deal. Wish that or a reference to it was in the rest of the book, would have made me more confident.


----------



## gilbertjeffrey (Mar 6, 2011)

Sorry to bring up an old post, we here in Hawaii just adopted the 2006 code about a year ago. We ran with the 1998 code all thru my years plumbing. I had an inspector fail a wet vent this last Feb but I didn't have time to argue and conventionally vented the closet to get it passed. I argued later with the mechanical code supervisor for the county, and got his verbal acknowledgement that I was correct, but nothing I can go back on.

Cut to this week. 

Upon the suggestion of some of my employee's that are from the mainland, I decided to try it again. (I have some experience working in areas that wet venting is commonplace and I like the fact that it means less coring). What I did was vent the closet with a wye and a 1/16 bend the wye rotated above the center line of the closet waste line, used a 2" sweep to bring it up at the lavatory location next to the closet and used a 2x2x1 1/2 san tee to dump in the lav drain. I continued 2" as the vent for the lav and wet vent for the closet. The inspector failed it this morning saying that the only way I could do it was if the wye was straight up and I dirty armed into it, which is unfeasible, and more or less told me to vent it conventionally. 

If anybody has a copy of the 2006 illustrated UPC and could PM me a scan of the above referenced diagram, I would be forever grateful. I will be arguing it again tomorrow morning if they are open or Thursday otherwise. Wish me luck


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

The illustrated doesn't have a copy in it. I don't know where to get a diagram. Sorry.


----------



## gilbertjeffrey (Mar 6, 2011)

Plumber Dave, thanks for the reply and thanks for trying, City and County should be open tomorrow and I will post what happens. Merry Christmas


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

See section 908.4.2, 
No mention is made of the WC in the allowable fixtures when plumbing a bathroom wet vent. 

Your set up is more of a traditional vertical wet vent. The problem is the positioning of the wye. 
If they don't allow your set up, ask them if they would allow an 1/8th bend in lieu of the 16th. 
Since we went to the '09 book (and are about to transfer to the '12 addition) I'm afraid I can help you directluy. Getting your hands on one of these








would be very helpful. It has drawings of allowable wc venting configurations per the '06 code.
Good luck.


----------



## gilbertjeffrey (Mar 6, 2011)

I got ahold of the inspector on Tuesday. The response was that the only way that they will allow a wet vent in a bathroom group is with a heel outlet 90 venting the WC vertically and a trap arm off of that for the lav. He also told me that they are intending to amend the horizontal wet vent out of the county code. That is how it works here.


----------



## jtplumber (Jan 21, 2014)

Here in many municipalities you can double wet vent. After the water closet role of three bye 2Y above centerline then you can put it 2 inch wye flat picking up the lavatory and the bathtub as long as the branch of the 2 inch wye picks up the lav. hear a tub is considered a self venting fixture. Also say In the case of a 5 PC bath you can come off ur 3 by 2 w a 2" st 45 rolled above c/l then off ur flat 2" wye pick up the shower base w the 2"wye branch picking up lav drain. Downstream but on the same plain you can catch ur tub w only a ptrap since tub again is considered a self venting fixture. You have to stay w/ in your 2" dirty arm come which is 8' So basically you'd use a dbl fix tee for the dbl lavs and essentially one 2" vtr for dbl lavs stool shower and tub.


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

Seattle inspectors interpretation of the horizontal wet venting. You can download full .pdf file here.http://www.kingcounty.gov/healthser...ts/plumbing/BathroomHorizontalWetVenting.ashx


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

You can also look for the national standard plumbing illustrated


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

Wow! This is _*STILL*_ getting replies!


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Sux to be you all who can't wet vent. We always wet vent every bathroom group. Very rare if we have a dry vent in a house. Just did an 10 bath house and not one dry vent was installed. 

Wet vent for the win!!!!


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Very rare if we have a dry vent in a house. Just did an 10 bath house and not one dry vent was installed.
> 
> Wet vent for the win!!!!


 I know what you're trying to say and I acknowledge you're experienced, but to clarify for others.....

If you did a 10 bath house, I'm sure you ran at LEAST 5 dry vents for the bath groups.

If not for a dry vent, a wet vent could not exist. You still have to have a dry vent extending from one of the bath group fixtures (excluding w/c and efd).

Then as you know, the dry vent will either terminate outdoors or connect to a branch vent, then a stack vent, then terminate outdoors. And in some places

you can actually terminate to an AAV. Which I would never do, by the way.

To wrap things up (and I'm not speaking for you) but you would be surprised at how many plumbers do not realize that you cannot 'wet vent' the lavs, which are individually/common vented.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Triplecrown24 said:


> I know what you're trying to say and I acknowledge you're experienced, but to clarify for others..... If you did a 10 bath house, I'm sure you ran at LEAST 5 dry vents for the bath groups. If not for a dry vent, a wet vent could not exist. You still have to have a dry vent extending from one of the bath group fixtures (excluding w/c and efd). Then as you know, the dry vent will either terminate outdoors or connect to a branch vent, then a stack vent, then terminate outdoors. And in some places you can actually terminate to an AAV. Which I would never do, by the way. To wrap things up (and I'm not speaking for you) but you would be surprised at how many plumbers do not realize that you cannot 'wet vent' the lavs, which are individually/common vented.


You are correct


----------

